# WCG Badges Question



## [Ion] (Mar 4, 2010)

For the F@H sig badges, there are separate markers for "1 million", "2 million" and so on.  Is there a way to implement this for WCG as well?  There are members who would surely get these, such as Chomes, Chicken Patty, bogmali, MetalRacer, etc, but I don't see any "special" badges


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 6, 2010)

good idea


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2010)

I also think it's a great idea


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 6, 2010)

see here http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105018&highlight=badges


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 7, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> see here http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105018&highlight=badges



So I just read through this entire thread again, but it didn't answer my question.  Are there going to be seperate badges for 1million, 2 million, etc points at some point in the future like in F@H?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 7, 2010)

There's no easy way to get the number of points for WCG so the best we'll get for now is just a link to the stats page.


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 7, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> There's no easy way to get the number of points for WCG so the best we'll get for now is just a link to the stats page.



 I hope it can be figured out some day because this is an awesome idea and must be pursued.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 7, 2010)

Def a good idea, although I was under the assumption that it was supposed to be like that from the get go. If anyone can figure it out its W1zz. 

In the meantime I will be working away towards my million- so close!


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 7, 2010)

theonedub said:


> In the meantime I will be working away towards my million- so close!



What are you at right now dub?  I still have 900,000 to go


----------



## theonedub (Mar 7, 2010)

According to freeDC I am at 853,108. Kinda close  Might add a little more CPU power to move me along. 

BTW, whats up with the heatsink? Drop me a Steam message when you get a chance.


----------



## dhoshaw (Mar 8, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> For the F@H sig badges, there are separate markers for "1 million", "2 million" and so on.  Is there a way to implement this for WCG as well?  There are members who would surely get these, such as Chomes, Chicken Patty, bogmali, MetalRacer, etc, but I don't see any "special" badges



Great question, especially since I just passed 900K. 

It would also be nice to figure out a way to show F@H and BOINC combined stats and BOINC badges in a signature. I'll have to experiment and see if I can come up with one that will still fit the size limits.


----------

